# Royal Queen Seeds?



## bkbbudz (Jan 28, 2012)

I googled my screen name and got a hit for Royal Queen Seeds. I clicked and found my journal posted on a web-site I never even viewed let alone registered for. What is the deal?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 28, 2012)

Damn that's crazy! Maybe somebody like ur journal so much that they copied it over there? Was it posted by ur username? That's weird though man..On another note special queen #1 from royal queen seeds is some serious DANK!!For being less than $35/pack its definitely worth it!Grew one seed while back just for the hell of it and she ended up being one of the best.2 other homies at another site had similar results  lol


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 28, 2012)

It was definately my journal and my RIU screen name. It was not only me either, there were a lot of other RIU posts there as well.


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 28, 2012)

There is also a hit for board reader and I have several posts listed there as well and I see a lot of other RIU members screen names there as well...what gives?? I am considering leaving this and all other forums.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 28, 2012)

What's a hit for board reader? Damn dude that's just crazy.. Hope nothing bad comes outta that..


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 29, 2012)

board reader is another internet blog site. 1 of my posted threads is there along with all comments and screen names of anyone who replied.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 29, 2012)

have you tried contacting these sites that are now hosting your grows and asking them how they got your info and what not??

i'd think that'd be the place to start imo..


----------



## lime73 (Jan 29, 2012)

i know...now that's fucked up!!! what right do they have to do this...especially without your consent!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 29, 2012)

lime73 said:


> i know...now that's fucked up!!! what right do they have to do this...especially without your consent!!!


 i agree, but to me, the problems lie with these other sites, and not with the sites that you posted the info on.. imho..


----------



## lime73 (Jan 29, 2012)

here is link http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG7kod9CRPOG8AzGNXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTE1a2QyY3R0BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMwRjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkA1NNRTA4MV8yNTY-/SIG=14659joki/EXP=1327850653/**http://royalqueenseeds.net/2012/01/12/welcome-bkbbudz-1st-grow-2012-mg-soil-80w-of-fluoro-tube-bagseed-lets-party/


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 29, 2012)

You guys understand that it is not just me...have you googled your screen names. Actually Lime, I did yours and your RIU profile is all that comes up.


----------



## lime73 (Jan 29, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> You guys understand that it is not just me...have you googled your screen names. Actually Lime, I did yours and your RIU profile is all that comes up.


yah i checked


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 29, 2012)

Also too contact the other sites i would need to do so by email and give my name etc. I am CERTAINLY NOT GOING THERE!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 29, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i agree, but to me, the problems lie with these other sites, and not with the sites that you posted the info on.. imho..


someone took/stole it from here ...to post there? don't they need to be a member here... to be able to do that?


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 29, 2012)

I would think they would need permission from RIU Admin. If not I have a problem with that and the fact that this was done without my knowledge. All the info is still under my screen name and the posts are all anonymously done. But still I want to know I am secure. I do not plan on having my life ruined because of trying to help other people grow a plant that has been declared illegal, no matter how insane that declaration is.


----------



## lime73 (Jan 29, 2012)

bkbbudz said:


> I would think they would need permission from RIU Admin. If not I have a problem with that and the fact that this was done without my knowledge. All the info is still under my screen name and the posts are all anonymously done. But still I want to know I am secure. I do not plan on having my life ruined because of trying to help other people grow a plant that has been declared illegal, no matter how insane that declaration is.


 Exactly!...its how it should be?


----------



## Noora (Jan 30, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Damn that's crazy! Maybe somebody like ur journal so much that they copied it over there? Was it posted by ur username? That's weird though man..On another note special queen #1 from royal queen seeds is some serious DANK!!For being less than $35/pack its definitely worth it!Grew one seed while back just for the hell of it and she ended up being one of the best.2 other homies at another site had similar results  lol



nice to hear.. got her as a free seed and she's into day 60. actually bragged to a buddy that the free seed so far looks better than the barneys farm stuff i got.


----------

